# Promotional Credit email from Amazon



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I want to make sure I'm reading this right. Below is a copy and paste from an email/website info I received from Amazon. Is it saying that I can purchase any romance books from the list (up to 12 books) and will only be charged $1 each? Because most of these books are $8-10. And by the way, I apparently received this offer after clicking and buying 'War Brides' from the special offer screensaver on my Kindle. Just passing this on for all you romance fans.

Snip:
Get a Popular Kindle Book for $1
Purchase a qualifying romance book for Kindle and get credit to purchase a popular book for $1. Kindle books can be read on any Kindle device or with our free Kindle reading apps.

•	To qualify and receive a credit for this promotion, you must first purchase a book from this list by 11:59 pm Pacific time on September 9, 2013.

•	After placing your order, you will receive an e-mail indicating that a credit to purchase the Kindle books shown below for $1 has been applied to your account automatically.

•	Only the Kindle books below are eligible for this promotion – you can use your credit to purchase up to 12 of them for $1 each. To purchase a book, click on it, then click the "Buy" button. Please note that the price shown on the "Buy" button will not change to $1.00, but your code will be applied to your purchase automatically, reducing the purchase price of the item to $1.00. You may use your code toward multiple eligible book purchases (up to 12 in total). To make another purchase, simply come back to this page and select another Kindle book.

•	After making your purchase, you may confirm that your code was applied by checking your order confirmation, which will be sent to you by e-mail. You may also review order details on Amazon.com--but please note that the discount will not be reflected in your order details until the order finishes processing.

•	Complete your order before this promotion expires at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) on October 9, 2013.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there anywhere to see the list of books that qualify for the $1 purchase after getting the War Brides? They had a similar deal before with another book, I think it might have been from Catherine Bybee. But I couldn't see the list of the books beforehand, so I wasn't sure if I wanted to go for it.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Is there anywhere to see the list of books that qualify for the $1 purchase after getting the War Brides? They had a similar deal before with another book, I think it might have been from Catherine Bybee. But I couldn't see the list of the books beforehand, so I wasn't sure if I wanted to go for it.


Try this: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334155011%2Cn%3A7267397011&ie=UTF8&qid=1377396513


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. Oh wow, that is quite a list. Some of them expensive ones too like the Maya Banks. 
Gonna browse through there.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The blurb thing I posted says to qualify for the offer, you must purchase a book from the list I posted. Here is a free one you can buy to see if you get the same offer: http://www.amazon.com/Surrender-ebook/dp/B00C4CSJCI/ref=sr_1_38?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1377397900&sr=1-38 . I got the email a couple hours after purchase.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Of course I already own that freebie. Got in on July 4th.  

There a a few books on there that really sound interesting. Just a couple of historicals. Its almost all contempo for some reason. 
The Nora Robers, Maya Banks, Sylvia Day are some high priced ones, so its not just low priced books on that list. 

Hmmm, still browsing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Perfectly legitimate. I got one of the 'deal of the day' books a week or so ago and got a similar email.

Basically, you can buy any of those books and, though they'll show a price of $4.99 or whatever, when you get the confirmation email, it'll show the promotion was applied and your price will only be $1. You can just buy them sort of all at once or some now, some later. Promotion will be applied on any of those titles until the deadline date. I'm not even sure you have to buy them through that page, though that's certainly going to be the easiest way to know which ones qualify.

FYI, these are the mystery/thriller books that, if you buy one, will trigger the promotional credit: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_380531842_1?ie=UTF8&node=7267393011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=16W2WKHZD15BV4JDKZ4K&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1596572662&pf_rd_i=1001319531

So, similar to the list of romance titles. . . .I found the list by going to the web page for the promo books and clicking a link in the first line that said 'first purchase a book from this page'. "This page" was a link, and there is a date given before which you must purchase.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you, Ann! The wording of the email and web page was a little confusing, so I wanted to make sure I understood correctly before purchasing a few books and finding myself with a $60-70 charge.   

I don't normally read romance, but with an offer to buy several big authors/titles for $1 each, I'm gonna grab a handful and give it a try.

Thanks for the mystery link, too. Those books are more my cup of tea.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Thank you, Ann! The wording of the email and web page was a little confusing, so I wanted to make sure I understood correctly before purchasing a few books and finding myself with a $60-70 charge.
> 
> I don't normally read romance, but with an offer to buy several big authors/titles for $1 each, I'm gonna grab a handful and give it a try.
> 
> Thanks for the mystery link, too. Those books are more my cup of tea.


The link I put above is to 'qualifying' mystery books. You have to buy one of those to get the promo. Here's a link to the books that are, then, part of the $1 promo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319531

Best as I can tell the romance thing is completely separate, but works the same way -- meaning you can't buy a qualifying romance and then get a mystery for a $1. Or vice versa.

Wonder if any other genres have a similar thing going?


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The link I put above is to 'qualifying' mystery books. You have to buy one of those to get the promo. Here's a link to the books that are, then, part of the $1 promo: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319531
> 
> Best as I can tell the romance thing is completely separate, but works the same way -- meaning you can't buy a qualifying romance and then get a mystery for a $1. Or vice versa.
> 
> Wonder if any other genres have a similar thing going?


I understood, and _thank you_ for sharing the $1 promo mystery/thriller books! There are several of those I want, including the rest of the books I need to complete my _Hangman's Daughter_ series. I'm gonna buy the 89 cent book listed in the qualifying titles so I can get the promo. 

How do you find these deals? I swear my husband will soon rue the day he ever bought me a Kindle...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I just went ahead and googled the term that was on the page Ann listed:



> Purchase a qualifying mystery & thriller book for Kindle and get credit to purchase a popular book for $1


Then I changed out mystery & thriller in the search with romance and got the deal for romance. For me its the first reslut on google search. 
Then I did it for young adult and got the results for that here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001315631

So try to put in the genre different things to see if there is a deal going on. 


eta: here it is for science fiction and fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319691


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I didn't even _think_ of googling!  

I only knew about the mystery one because I had purchased The Corpse Reader when it was part of the Kindle daily deal. And then I got the promo email!

. . . . I'm going to move the thread to the Book Corner so more folks might see it there.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's a link to the romances available for $1 if you buy from the list posted earlier. It looks like many are available for free through Prime lending if you'd rather go at it that way.

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html]http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001318821[/url]


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I got the promo email for the $1 for science fiction & fantasy books after purchasing . Unfortunately, I'm not interested in any of the offerings & if I were I could borrow them since they're all available for Prime lending.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

I got the same deal for YA books, but none of them look any good, at least not to me, but maybe to someone else http://www.amazon.com/YAdeal


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I can confirm that the $1 romance promotional credit does work with the free ebook you listed. I "purchased" Surrender for $0.00. A few minutes later, I received an email regarding the promotional credit to buy a romance ebook for $1 from this list. Confirmation email came later acknowledging that I did pay just $1 for the second ebook.


Thank you for confirming! I know nothing about today's romance (As a teen, I used to read my mom's romance novels, which all had Fabio on the covers. ) so I'm having trouble deciding on a couple of titles to try out.

The thriller/mystery $1 promo titles are great though. Off to try to hunt down the science fiction/fantasy promos...


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Qualifying science fiction and fantasy titles: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_3?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334155011%2Cn%3A6808032011&page=3&ie=UTF8&qid=1377464189. Not sure how to find the $1 promo list.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Qualifying science fiction and fantasy titles: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_3?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334155011%2Cn%3A6808032011&page=3&ie=UTF8&qid=1377464189. Not sure how to find the $1 promo list.


Here are the $1 science fiction & fantasy book offerings....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319691&tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Here are the $1 science fiction & fantasy book offerings....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319691&tag=viglink126429-20


  You just made me a very happy girl. Forget the other lists...this one is the one I need!

**edit: I got it mixed up. I thought the link I clicked within the page was the full list of $1 books, but apparently it's the list of qualifying books you must purchase from to get the promo. Wish I could see the full list of $1 promos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> You just made me a very happy girl. Forget the other lists...this one is the one I need!
> 
> **edit: I got it mixed up. I thought the link I clicked within the page was the full list of $1 books, but apparently it's the list of qualifying books you must purchase from to get the promo. Wish I could see the full list of $1 promos.





cagnes said:


> Here are the $1 science fiction & fantasy book offerings....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319691&tag=viglink126429-20


No, you had it right. Cagnes's link IS the one to the complete list of $1 books. There are nine of them. You can get any or all of them for $1 each.

This is the link to the qualifying books
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_380534782_1?ie=UTF8&node=7267399011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1M1SDA4GCW9E9TY999KR&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1596672722&pf_rd_i=1001319691&tag=kbpst-20

and this is the list of books you can buy for $1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1001319691&tag=kbpst-20

(I think I have 'em right--going to post and then double check.)

Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, you had it right. Cagnes's link IS the one to the complete list of $1 books. There are nine of them. You can get any or all of them for $1 each.
> 
> This is the link to the qualifying books
> http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_380534782_1?ie=UTF8&node=7267399011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1M1SDA4GCW9E9TY999KR&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1596672722&pf_rd_i=1001319691&tag=kbpst-20
> ...


Aww..I was looking at it wrong. I thought I would be able to finish the Wool series and pick up Justin Cronin for $1 each. Oh well. Thank you for clarifying; my head was spinning!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Aww..I was looking at it wrong. I thought I would be able to finish the Wool series and pick up Justin Cronin for $1 each. Oh well. Thank you for clarifying; my head was spinning!


Yeah, that would have been nice if all those good books were available for $1! You may want to try borrowing the Wool books from lendleme. I was able to borrow a few of the there.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I got the promo email for the $1 for science fiction & fantasy books after purchasing . Unfortunately, I'm not interested in any of the offerings & if I were I could borrow them since they're all available for Prime lending.


Me too, only I had bought some other sci-fi book. So I said "meh, I'll let it pass" when I got my notice.

Tris


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Yeah, that would have been nice if all those good books were available for $1! You may want to try borrowing the Wool books from lendleme. I was able to borrow a few of the there.


Well, I haven't loaned out _Wool_, _Shift_ or _Dust_ yet to anyone so I have all three available if anyone was interested ....


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you, Tris and Geoffrey. I bought Wool, and I don't mind buying the other two. I just wouldn't have complained over $1 each.   Which reminds me...I read somewhere that when a book is loaned (or was it borrowed through Prime?), the author is paid $2. True?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> Thank you, Tris and Geoffrey. I bought Wool, and I don't mind buying the other two. I just wouldn't have complained over $1 each.  Which reminds me...I read somewhere that when a book is loaned (or was it borrowed through Prime?), the author is paid $2. True?


Depends on what you mean by 'loaned'.

Between individuals, no. And, remember, you can only do that once for each book for a maximum of 2 weeks and then it reverts to the owner.

But when you borrow via Prime -- the once a month thing -- yes, the author does get royalties. The amount per 'borrow' depends on a number of things including the amount in the 'prime borrow pot' for that month, and how many books in total were borrowed for the month. No idea what the 'average' or even 'norm' is. But they get something.


----------

